# Бандонеон



## Ivanbayan (29 Янв 2010)

Дорогие друзья,здравствуйте!Самым ярким композитором,писавшим для БАНДОНЕОНА является А.Пьяццолла.Хотя, существует множество замечательных музыкантов, играющих на этом инструменте. Мне кажется, что тема довольно интересная. Говорят,на бандонеоне сложно играть. Самому (поговаривают) очень сложно научиться. Давайте поговорим.Какие ещё существуют исполнители (Кроме Гальяно,Медяника,Nini Flores)?.Кто в России играет?Техника игры.Возможна ли покупка этого инструмента в России?Примерная цена?Какие композиторы,кроме Пьяццоллы, посвятили свои произведения этому инструменту!?И так далее))С уважением,И.О.!


----------



## 1alex123 (29 Янв 2010)

Доброго врeмeни суток.
Из википeдии:

Бандонеон (исп. bandonen) — музыкальный инструмент, разновидность гармоники. Назван так по имени его изобретателя — Генриха Банда. Поначалу использовался для исполнения духовной музыки в церквях в Германии. В конце XIX века был завезён в Аргентину и вошёл в состав танго-оркестров. Именно благодаря бандонеону музыка аргентинского танго получила то пронзительно-щемящее звучание, которое привлекает к ней столько поклонников.

Известный исполнитель на бандонеоне и композитор — Астор Пьяццола.

Вот здeсь eсть коe-что интeрeсноe:

http://www.bandoneon.ru/

Сушeствуeт нeсколько разновидностeй бандонeона. 
Особeнность - часть разновидностeй имeeт прe сжимe и разжимe мeха разныe звуки на одной кнопкe.
Поэтому научиться играть нe просто

Бандонeон -инструмeнт аргeнтинского танго. Нeмeцкую музыку на бандонeонe ужe навeрно
толком никто нe играeт. Раньшe в Хeмницe ( Chemnitz) проводился eжeгодный фeстиваль "Das Bandoneon lebt".
Как тeпeрь - нe знаю.

Здeсь много аргeнтинсой музыки (танго): www.todotango.com

Поддeржанныe инструмeнты можно купить чeрeз интeрнeт : 
ebay.de

Хорошая фирма вродe была до войны АА - Alfred Arnold.
Но надо смотрeть обязатeльно пeрeд покупкой т.к. инструмeнтан от 50 до 90 лeт, а то и поболee.


----------



## Penza-Siti (3 Фев 2010)

Знаете, по моему самым потрясающим инструментом в мире является саратовская гармонь, конечно настоящая пятиголосная с латунными планками, та, какая надо, например Корелина, Артемьева и других мастеров-саратовцев конца 19-20 веков.Слышал потрясающе звучание е гармони в живую и в звукозаписях(И.Паницкого). В саратовском краеведческом музее стоят уникальные инструменты, правда все саратовские делаются по одному образцу, в плане внешнего вида, не считая каких-то элементов декора(резьба но дереву и оттиски на металлических частях),что и должно так быть, но тембр за счёт необычного строения, расположения, и пр. планок и некоторых других особенностей, здесь всё зависит от проявленного ума и изобретательности мастера, заставляет просто удивляться и понимать, что перед тобой уникальная вещь, а в умеющих играть руках она становится чем-то большим, чем просто гармонь, На правом полукорпусе расположены пять голосов(хотя и это не предел, можно увеличить до 6-7), два из которых в ломаной деке, сочетание которых даёт необычное звучание, замечал, что другие виды диатонических и хроматических гармоней, не имели качественного развития своего устройства, влияющего на тембр и громкость, как саратовская, даже несмотря ограниченные звуковые возможности гармони(диатонический строй, с 23 звуками в две полных октавы, и верхней неполной, 12 кнопок справа,один звук повторяется на двух кнопках(в нижнем регистре) и двумя гармониями в левой руке(тоника - на расжим в обеих частях полукорпуса, и доминанта на сжим, повторяющимися три или четыре раза:бас, на октаву выше и ещё на октаву выше(средняя кнопка), кажется так, поправьте, если что по другому, четвёртая кнопка сзади выносного левого грифа( може и не предусматриваться) даёт самый низкий бас(грубо называемый некоторыми музыкантами, сам слышал-мясо), или представляет перевёрнутую таким образом планку, что гармонии меняются местами. Лучше посмотреть книгу Банина, И.О.не помню.Кстати, планки раньше делались не просто из латуни, с использованием чистой, или почти чистой меди и даже серебра, что давало как бы плывущий, всегда убегающий звук, но что и даёт сложности при наклёпке голосов, но это того стоит, Саратовской гармони играют в ансамблях: Саратовская гармоника, Серебрянные колокольчики, что сам знаю, правда звучание у этих ансамблей уже другое, не то что хотелось бы.Можно посмотреть одноимённый сайт Саратовская гармоника, он правда глухой, но хоть что-то, Правда не по теме, но мне очень хочется, что бы все знали о таком уникальном инструменте, надо создать тему


----------



## Seagull (4 Фев 2011)

*1alex123*,

Alfred und Arnold пережила войну. Где-то в 70-х они захирели. А теперь за этот бренд судятся две фабрики в Клингентале.


----------



## MAN (4 Фев 2011)

Penza-Siti писал:


> Знаете, по моему самым потрясающим инструментом в мире является саратовская гармонь, конечно настоящая пятиголосная с латунными планками, та, какая надо, например Корелина, Артемьева и других мастеров-саратовцев конца 19-20 веков.


 Точно! И ломаная дека, если не ошибаюсь, впервые была применена именно в ней, т.е. в сущности изобретена конструкторами именно этого замечательного русского инструмента!
Бандонеон и музыка для него - это бесспорно прекрасно! Однако, право же, крайне удивляет отсутствие со стороны композиторов и профессиональных музыкантов должного интереса к русским национальным традициям, инструментам и самой музыке. Вот Е. П. Дербенко (слава ему и поклон) довольно много музыки написал для гармони, благодаря ему на свет появилась усовершенствованная гармоника-хромка, возникла полноценная 3-х ступенчатая школа подготовки профессиональных гармонистов и, всё-таки, как-то вяло, по-моему, развивается его почин. А жаль!
P.S. Также прошу извинить меня за высказывания не по теме. Для обсуждения русских гармоник, их перспектив (то бишь, незаслуженного забвения) и т.п. в самом деле надо бы создать отдельную тему.


----------

